# Seeding in pre-em treated lawn



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

On 8/5 my neighbors common bermuda seed washed into my yard. I applied a 4 month rate of prodiamine to prevent it from germination. Forgot I was going to overseed this fall. Treated area is about 10x20.

What is the best way to get rye to germinate without harming my tiftuf too much? Heavy compost? I have a sunjoe which I used and tried to seed on 9/19. Not seeing germination in this area. Run sunjoe scarifier more?

Sorry for double post. Subject line for this issue is more relevant.


----------



## DFWLawnNut (Jul 7, 2020)

I did something similar last year, just give the rye some time. Next thing you know it'll pop up. I was about to give up and start of week three I had stuff sprouting everywhere. Hows your watering doing? Did you put down fert with it? How deep did you scarify as well?


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

You're 4 weeks out from your application. Label states 8-10 weeks minimum with an application rate that does not exceed .37 oz/1M. Maybe aggressive core aeration, at about 2" depth, PRIOR to going down with seed and lots of irrigation would get it going. Unfortunately, I'm not sure there's anything you can do at 7+ days after seed down.

ETA: I'd be curious to play with the core depth. I'd be pretty happy if the holes were measuring 1"-1.25" deep now that I think about it. Don't really want super deep holes but need to get under the prodiamine and have a tight pattern.


----------



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

Rest of my yard (no prodiamine) is sprouting nicely. Been watering 3x per day at 5mins each. Had it on the -10 position on the sunjoe but its really just a scratching of the surface. Might just run over it again a few more times. I do have a hand held aerator I could plug some. And will throw down some compost too.

And fert will go down later this week. Wanted germination to start.


----------



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

Re-seeded for second time on 11/11 (3 months after prodiamine). Did manual aeration with a yard butler type thing and verticutted again with sunjoe. Been 3 weeks and almost nothing has germinated. Been having some frosts which I bet doesnt help.

My question now is, will the seed have the ability to germinate once the prodiamine "washes out?" Or is the seed forever "killed" by the prodiamine effects? Got some warms temps coming through. Running out of seed.

Here's my goof (behind crepe myrtle):


----------



## HarryZoysia (Aug 27, 2019)

Do some research into activated charcoal


----------

